# is gigabyte gtx 970 g1 availabl in india?



## joyceanblue (Dec 13, 2014)

so ive decided to upgrade my gpu from hd 7950, after browsing through some forums ive reached the conclusion that g1 is best binned gtx 970, but i dont see it either on flipkart or snapdeal or itdepot, have they not launched it in india? should my next option be asus strix or msi gaming?
i am from delhi so i can buy it from nehru place too if its available, but i doubt if its not available online it wont be available there either.


----------



## Skud (Dec 13, 2014)

G1 Gaming is not available afaik. MSI is your next best bet.


----------



## joyceanblue (Dec 13, 2014)

i found it on primeagbg website, but a little expensive, for 31,749.


----------



## Skud (Dec 13, 2014)

I got it from here:-

MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G Geforce GTX 970 4GB 256 BIT GDDR5 PCI Video Card | eBay


29234/- with coupon code DISCOUNT42, not sure if the code is still valid.


----------



## joyceanblue (Dec 13, 2014)

that listing has ended mate.


----------



## Skud (Dec 13, 2014)

oh, try calling ITwares directly...


----------



## joyceanblue (Dec 13, 2014)

thanks mate


----------



## gemangel (Dec 16, 2014)

joyceanblue said:


> so ive decided to upgrade my gpu from hd 7950, after browsing through some forums ive reached the conclusion that g1 is best binned gtx 970, but i dont see it either on flipkart or snapdeal or itdepot, have they not launched it in india? should my next option be asus strix or msi gaming?
> i am from delhi so i can buy it from nehru place too if its available, but i doubt if its not available online it wont be available there either.



MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G is now available..... in Nehru place. My friend purchased for Rs 29000.................

SMC International in Nehru place


----------



## joyceanblue (Dec 16, 2014)

thanks for info mate. i too was in nehru place, gigabyte g1 is available on pre order, and msi gaming was not available today, will be available tomorrow.


----------

